# Рубцово-спаечный процесс, эпидуроскопия



## catus (8 Июн 2011)

Здравствуйте.
Может кто-нибудь подсказать, где делают эпидуроскопию? Мне год назад сделели в Бурденко операцию по поводу спондилолистеза L5-S1, поставили стабилизирующую систему. Через 5 месяцев после операции после поднятия тяжести воникли боли в спине, затем усилились боли в ногах. Консервативное лечение начал слишком поздно и оно оказалось недостаточно эффективным. Предположительно диагнозтицируют фиброз, поскольку повторные снимки (рентген и МРТ) никаких изменений не показывают. Рукомендуют эпидуроскопию. Но единственный известный врачу эпидуроскоп в Бурденко на ремонте и будет нескоро починен, а ситуация плохая.
Павел


----------

